# Ready for RAI Number 2



## TheWhizzle (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey y'all, Ive only posted on here once in the intro board. It's great to find a community of people going through the same thing I am. I have felt very alone in my struggles.

I will be taking my second RAI pill in just a few days, on Monday July 8th, 2013. They are giving me 20 millicuries this time. I got 16 the first time and it didn't do the trick.

I'm not sure why I am so scared this time around. I've done this before, so I feel like it should be no big deal, but I'm oddly nervous. Not like something is going to go wrong, but I'm just feeling very mortal and temporary right now.

And damn, my emotions are screwy. I started crying the other day when I heard Nelson Mandela was in critical condition. (I know he was a great dude, and sure, we all should cry about that, but I'm a manly man - I'm not supposed to cry about s%@# like that).

Just want to say thanks to you guys - not so much for myself, but for all of the support you guys offer to everyone on this forum. Lord knows we all need it. I just wish my wife understood as much as you all do.

Wish me luck on round two guys. I'm going to take the pill and then drive down to Lake Havasu, AZ, for a ten-day quarantine camping trip. I hope I catch tons of fish!

~Jon~


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hey Jon,
I am sorry to hear you have to do RAI a second time. Sometimes it goes like that. I hope this time will do it.

The emotional roller coaster of Graves was the thing that did me in. Hang in there!

Enjoy that fishing trip. That's the best quarantine plan I've heard. I hope you catch a lot of fish too!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TheWhizzle said:


> Hey y'all, Ive only posted on here once in the intro board. It's great to find a community of people going through the same thing I am. I have felt very alone in my struggles.
> 
> I will be taking my second RAI pill in just a few days, on Monday July 8th, 2013. They are giving me 20 millicuries this time. I got 16 the first time and it didn't do the trick.
> 
> ...


It may not be the RAI getting to but perhaps the "glitch" in your life is. We who have Graves' have found our whole lives to be practically turned upside down. It takes a huge toll emotionally; slam dunk to the psyche is a good analogy.

No one could understand except for those of us who have been through it.

Gosh; your fishing trip sounds awesome!! What kind of fish do you hope to snag?

Good luck w/ the RAI; you will be fine......................the fish await you!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I love your quarantine plan!!!

Best wishes...hang in there...it will get better.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I wanted to ask what kind of fish too! I love to fish!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I'm going to take the pill and then drive down to Lake Havasu, AZ, for a ten-day quarantine camping trip. I hope I catch tons of fish!


I think that is a fabulous plan.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Best of luck. I just had my second round as well and so far so good... hoping it did the trick cause they don't want to give me a 3rd round and I can't afford surgery.

And I'm super jealous of the camping/fishing trip!


----------



## TheWhizzle (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys-

I survived the camping trip! It was totally awesome. Hot as hell in Havasu right now, so that was a bit rough, but other than the heat and the lightning, it was a fabulous trip. I fished for redear sunfish, bluegill, large and smallmouth bass, and flathead and channel catfish. Nailed a bunch of really quality fish.

Here are a few pics for y'all...
































































it's only letting me post seven pics, so this is all you get. But make it to havasu sometime - the fishing is unreal!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's fantastic! Looks like you caught a variety of fish! I bet it was super-relaxing, yes?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome! Best isolation plan ever!


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

That is the best post RAI plan! Hope you had a great time, even under the circumstances.


----------



## TheWhizzle (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, it was really relaxing. I had plenty of time to meditate and gain mother-nature's enlightenment. I suggest anyone go camping post RAI. You don't feel like a leper cause there isn't anyone around to irradiate!

On a medical not, I feel just fine, and will keep up on telling you guys my results once I do my follow up check in a couple months. I am taking propranolol 60mg ER in the mean time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TheWhizzle said:


> Hey guys-
> 
> I survived the camping trip! It was totally awesome. Hot as hell in Havasu right now, so that was a bit rough, but other than the heat and the lightning, it was a fabulous trip. I fished for redear sunfish, bluegill, large and smallmouth bass, and flathead and channel catfish. Nailed a bunch of really quality fish.
> 
> ...


Totally awesome! There is nothing like a happy man and his fishing rod! Bet you hate to come back to the "real world!"

Thanks for the photos!! They are great!


----------

